# Nismo intercooler-power rating



## dominicus (May 3, 2017)

Hi 
Like above-will it be suitable for 650-700BHP?
Anyone had any issues with their intercooler in that power range?

Thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It’s fine for that power. I would update the outlet pipes to avoid any oem ones popping off


----------



## dominicus (May 3, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Toone02 (5 mo ago)

Thanks for the info


----------

